# Deer season done before it began



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I went out this evening to put out my usual corn/cane and apples near my stand and come to find out some jack A$$ has stolen my ladder stand. 

They cut the cable with the lock and they also cut the rest of the straps as well. I found part of the strap about 15ft away from my stand. I looked all around the area and went up and down some trails to look for other signs.

Why dont people go out and get a job and leave honest people alone. I talked to the land owner and told him what was up. He said that it must be some one tresspassing because he saw it last week. I told him if i found my stuff in the wood with someone in it or came across my stuff and the person who had it, they were going to vanish off the face of the earth. 

So since im pretty much poor it looks like im done for the year. Id like to thank all the lazy, wothless, piece of $hits out there that like to take honest peoples property.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sorry to hear that. that would bum me out too. but, i would never leave a valuable stand out there even locked up. i would build one from 2x4's and plywood if i wanted to leave it out. you can't leave anything out these days even locked up. it's the sign of the times = poor economy i guess?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Its only a 100yrs from the property owners house and the thing that really bothers me is that is been in the same place for 4yrs now and was never touched . And when I talked to the land owner tongith he asked me about my slip for this year, because hes been expecting it.

Oh yeah almost forgot. WHere the deer had dug holes in the ground to get to the caine and corn, the thevin butt head filled them in with more dirt.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

That really sucks but don't give up on the season just yet!
I've killed many deer over the years and none of them from a stand. Find a good place to hold up along a trail or near your plot and get your deer. Don't let morons ruin it for you.
Spot and stalk is also fun, you just never know when you're gonna see one.

Good Luck


----------



## ncboman (Sep 6, 2008)

Would you quit fishin if someone stole the bucket you usually sit on at a certain spot?

Anytime anything is left in the woods, the owner should be prepared for the day it isn't there. I bet I've lost over 50 stands over the years. It happens. Some people are good at 'finding' things. lol

Anyway, you might be surprized at what you can see (and kill) by just hiding behind a cluster of trees or brush and bein real still. ...  

I like to hunt from a climber but I've killed a truckload of deer right on the ground with em. Open yer horizons and have fun.  

and what's with the bait? You don't need that stuff to kill deer. It actually makes it more difficult in some aspects.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I feel you pain. The world is full of the crapheads. My buddy just had his $100+ trailcam stolen right behind his house last week. And I got someone stealing gas from my boat. Over 20 gallons so far. I made a police report Thur, but it will not do any good.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Id hunt from the ground but where my spot is its kinda hard, i might try a ground blind, but ive never been in one and with a compound wouldnt it be difficult?

Its not bait, it s food for the deer they love it. They left me a note a few weeks ago saying thanks for the corn and apples, but could ya bring us steak and shrimp. must be expensive deer.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree man dont let some jack a$$ ruin your season go to walmart and buy some goose blind material usually pretty cheap and run it between trees makes for nice and cheap ground blind try to find some kind of back drop to help conceal you also you could use good old sticks whatever it takes you do not need a stand to be successfull though keep watching the marketplace to i have seen stands go for under a hundred in there quite frequintly


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I know some day I will show up and I will be missing something. It is a shame. With five ladder stands, three feeders and three cameras, I am really beggin' for it. Fortunately none of them are in the same place, and I dont ever spend more than $100 on any one item. I have a buddy who was losing a lot of stuff and he put up a trail camera way up in a tree and camo'd it so it wouldn't likely be found. He got pictures of the thief when they came back for the third stand in a row. The cops found all three stands at the guys house. He had been stealing them to sell for scrap.

I won't even tell you what my buddy did to the guy afterwards....

Just a thought. Any tree stand cable sold out ther can be cut in two seconds with a five dollar cable cutter. I use chain and lock it with the lock out of easy reach (using rope and saddle). The chain is harder to cut and the lock is tough to reach. Maybe this has detered theft, or maybe I have been lucky. It certainly isnt because the people who hunt around the place I hunt have any ethics.

If theft is high in an area, get a climber. They are a pain in the rear and make it hard to get set up quietly, but at least it goes in and out with you. Plus you can move around and not educate the deer too much.

Or as Van said, make one out of wood. It would be really heavy to move and no one would really want it. I have seen some pretty decent wooden ladder stands.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I shot a five point Buck last November from the ground. I was standing behind a tree with a double trunk. I saw a Buck coming in my general direction and figured if he would just get close enough I could get a shot. He did and I shot him with my "old" Horton Safari Express. I ht him in the liver and the bolt passed all the way through him. He trotted about twenty yards and laid down. After a few minutes he was dead. I have a portable climbing tree stand but I haven't used it for several years now. Since my good friend and hunting buddy and his wife were killed in an automobile accident six years ago I haven't been a real serious hunter like I was with him. It's not as much fun as it used to be. 
WE had property together in Guernsey County and if you weren't there someone was sure to break in. We installed a burglar alarm and that helped, then a couple moved in next door and the breakins stopped. Somebody is always out to steal anything they can get their hands on and they aren't even Kleptomaniacs. I think a lot of them are drug users and sell the stuff they steal to get money for drugs. The really bad thing about drugs is that most of the time the money these idiots spend on them eventually gets back to terrorist who would love to kill Americans in any way they can. Sorry, didn't mean to go off on a rant ala Dennis Miller ! LOL


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I would be still hunting for the deer/thieves never know which oe ya might
bag lol.....


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry for your luck. This is why I bought a climber. It goes in and comes out with me. I have 2 $100 dollar trail camera's out on our property right now and I would be very upset if they ever came up missing.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I hate to feel like a shmuck but my mom heard about what had happened and bought me a new ladder stand tonight. Looks just like the one i had. Im pondering taking it back and getting a self climber. never used one of them self climbers before but i like the idea that it goes with you. Dicks had a nice alum one for 240 or somewhere around there. 

Ladder stand or not to ladder stand is the question at hand.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I would go with the climber, once you get used to using them they cant be beat for versatility, just get an aluminum one with a good set of shoulder straps to carry it! a steel climber weighing in at around 30 lbs versa`s an aluminum one at 20 lbs or less makes a big differents! good luck.


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

I just got back from one of my hunting spots not far from my house. Some low life SOB stole my climbing stand I hung on a tree 1 week ago! I have hunted out of the same tree for three years on private property without a problem. Someone is the proud owner of an API climbing stand. As mad as it makes me that my stand is gone I was more mad that someone was in my setup for opening day. I am lucky to also own a Summit climber that will not be left in the woods this season.
I am a believer in the saying (what goes around comes around) and this person will get whats coming to them!
I however am fired up about the upcoming archery season and will not have my spirit broken by a common thief!!!


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

See if someone you know has one before you buy one. I have one, and have used it for years, but there are some distinct disadvantages. 

1. Extra weight to carry, makes me break a sweat unless its cold, and sweat aint good for deer...

2. The one I have is noisy carrying in and setting up. Maybe some brands are better in this regard.

3. It takes longer to set-up especially if you have a pin lock and it is dark.

4. If you drop something, you have to go down in back.

5. Trees have to be fairly straight and in a certain size class. 

6. If you dont tie the top and bottom together when climbing, you could drop the bottom and be stranded. I know someon who did this and he spent half the night in the tree in the top half before someone realized he was missing.

7. If you dont estimate the taper of the tree right, you may end up descending and adjusting so that you are close to level when you get up there.

8. Trees you climb can't have limbs.

Advantages:

1. Not gonna get stolen unless you leave it at the base of the tree attached.
I see this a lot actually, just kinda wonder what they are thinking.

2. If the trees are good, you can adjust your position without help.

3. If you can put up with the disadvantages, it will be the last stand you ever buy.

4. By moving around to different spots, deer arent likely to get pushed permanently out of the area. A big problem I have had the last few years hunting ladders. I over hunt the spot then they dissappear.

I have killed far more deer out of my climber that a ladder stand or fixed stand and I have spent equal time in both. Don't want to discourage you from getting one, just want to make sure you know the good and bad.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

sucks your ladder got stolen. its alot easier to go to a ladder stand and climb up it and your done. but if you use a climber your alot more mobile. if you decide on the climber get one thats light and has a rail on it they are a ton more comfortable. when you carry it in make sure you have the top and bottom attached together real tight that way it wont make as much sound. and before you hunt with it practice going up a tree taking your time to not make much noise. im scared to death of heights but i dont know what i would do if i didnt have my climber. i love the thing.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

but spot and stalk or sloooow stalk. get with in 10 feet. it is a big rush 10 ft and less. buck or doe. just doo it. your hart will pound out of your chest.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know what kind of stands you guys have, but I have a Summit climber and love it. It fits comfortably on my back while walking in and doesn't clang while walking. It is very easy to set up and get up a tree. From the base of the tree, it takes me roughly 10 minutes to get set up and climb to my spot. The cable system makes it very quiet and easy to get it set up.

Despite the many disadvantages listed, I wouldn't trade my climber for anything in the world. Just remember to leave plenty early to make certain you are set up in your tree when you want to be.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

TomC- how far are your from cleveland ohio or pymatuning lake?? I have a spare climber that has never been used that i would be willing to loan you for the season after the season- you would return it or we would work something out. Pm me if interested.


----------



## luv2fish (May 18, 2006)

Went to a climber also about 5 years ago after I got discourage and disgusted with all of the things that was happening to my stands including tresspassers hunting out of them. Usually go out in August with and prepare the trees I plan to hunt out of.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

With all those CRACKHEADS out there they just want the metal for their fix.I really feel for you guys that get your stands stolen.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive got the solution to keep my new stand from being stolen. I found a place that sells 1/2 and 3/8" cable and larger. They also sell chain that is anywhere from 1/2-5/8" thick and larger and hardened so it cant be cut with bolt cutters.

Im going to get 3 pieces of the 1/2" cable. THe first piece will be around the top where the lock and cable usually goes. Then going to put the 5/8" chain around the top as well, and im going to put a standard cable and weave it thru the links.

Then im going to dig 2 holes around 2-3ft deep with a post hole digger. Then run the other two cables and chain around the bottom step and into the ground. Once in the ground im gona incase em in concreate and put some dirt over the top of it. 

I have abuddy that welds alum so im gona have the sections welded together.

That should keep em out.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's pretty well thought out. I would say that would be difficult to move. Just hope you really like the spot your putting it in.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Your gonna have more money in chain and stuff than the price of a stand!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

The chain was any where from 4-9 bucks a foot, depending on if i wanted the alloy or the regular. The cable was 1.60 a foot and they have a machine that bends/crimps both ends so you can put a huge lock on it.

Thats my next goal a huge A$$ lock for the cable.

Its cheaper than claymores and alot less messy.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

HA! Claymores...that's funny


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Talk about a coincidence. Right after I talked about getting hit someday, I went today to find half of my ladder stand and my Moultrie feeder taken.

I feel sick about it. The worst part is I dont dare put the stuff back, or it will get taken again. Of course, they didnt take the whole stand because the top was locked. But they took enough to make it worthless.

This was my last decent place to hunt, and now I can't do it the way I want. Im frustrated beyond belief. 

Guess its time to build a wooden platform and try some food plots. With the price of corn nowadays, it might be time to try something else. Im gonna start carrying my revolver in there with me. 

Whats even worse is the possibility that they didn't want the stuff, just wanted to ruin my day. I work over 100 hours a year for that owner brushhogging and timbering just to have access to those forty acres.

I have a pretty good Idea who took it too. But no real proof. Man am I mad. Now I gotta use my climber again in there. 

If anyone in Carroll county comes accross the bottom half of a treestand for sale (footrest and below) Help a brother out and make a note. I want to bust these idiots.

I am going to the local scrapyards tommorow to try and find something.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That sucks a lot man. Who do you think is the culprit? I find it amazing that people walk the woods we hunt so often, but we hardly see them.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

It is one of the neighbors. The tracks lead to a four-wheeler trail that never used to exist that leads to a house (More like a shack) where and old man lives with his white-trash grandkids. He and I had gotten into an argument about property lines a few years ago after I caught his grandkids playing in my stand one time.

You hit the nail on the head. Somebody in there fooling around at will is what hurts me the most. I dont own it, and I dont live there, so I am at everyone's mercy.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

You ought to put a trail camera high in a neighboring tree and point it at your stand (non flash, use IR). You will know soon enough if someone is playing around in it, trespassing, or trying to steal it. If you had a climber you could easily get it up a tree. I think that would be hard evidence for the neighbor to dispute. It is a shame you would have to go through any of that.

PS. That is why I haven't used a hang on stand in years...too many stolen, shot out of trees, you name it. Only bad thing is not every tree is suitable for a climber and I have to lug it around with me all the time.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

people just need to get a life. 

Well I called around and found the big chain and cable I was looking for . i think im going with 3 pieces of 1/2cable around the top and 1 chain and cable along the bottom step concreated 3 1/2ft down in the ground. I just need to find a lock big enough now. any sudjestions of that?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

The best style lock is one that has a round hasp that sinks into the frame so that none of the hasp is showing. The entire lock is round, with a semi-circle cut out for the hasp. They make them big enough to lock around two chain hasps and it would be impossible to get bolt cutters through to the hasp.

Im still bumming about my setup. I went yeaterday and threw down some No-Plow seed and fertilizer. If this rain doesnt wash it all away I might have some deer stop by. Trouble is, they just timbered the place and all the good climbing trees are gone....Gonna have to build a wooden one.

I like the trailcam high in the tree idea. Just not sure these idiots wont find a way to take that as well.....Or worse, just shoot it down.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well I got my new stand put up the other day. What a pain that was. Me and a buddy had it all the way up and got it hung in some trees we lost grip of it and it came crashing down. 

After 2 hours we had it set and strapped against the tree. I got 4 lockes and cables on it. Gota 1/4 and 1/2" on the top of the stand and around the tree. Got another lock about half way up the stand wrapped around a tree and one at the bottom around a tree. Then I got 7ft of grade 70 3/8" chain in a hole 2 1/2 ft down with concrete in the hole, chain is wrapped around the first step.

THe ladder sections were bolted into place with red locktite and then I F$C$ed up the treads on all the bolts so it couldnt be disassembled. 

Once completed with all that, I took sent eliminator and sprayed the whole stand and the area around it.

We shall see what happens now.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

good luck to any thief trying to steal tomc's stand! They're are going to need it, along with some serious power tools.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

are you planning on leaving that thing there forever??? sounds like it...you coulda built a wooden one in there for half the cost of all that stuff then only had to redo it a little ever 3-4 years!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I would have hunted on the ground before i went to all that trouble,but then again it should always be there


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

TomC...I think your stand is safe. I was there last night and tried to steal it, but it wouldn't budge. I even chained my F250 to it and tried to pull it off the tree, but that didn't work either...(only kidding) It sounds like you are good to go for the season...Good luck!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had one "theft proofed" like you so the terd ball used a hack saw to cut out the rungs and carved "HA" into the treebark. Built a wooden ladder next and he cut about 7/8's through the wooden cross pieces supporting the platform which we were lucky enough to notice. Repaired the platform and spent a number of days watching the stand but he never showed again.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah Im planning on leaving it there for pretty much for ever. Land owner told me i have permission until the end.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm thinking we made the right decision.....sold the bows and bought a beagle


----------



## crappie jack (Jan 7, 2008)

same crap happend to us last year acamera this year a 20ft latter stand it a bunch of crap because we pay 100 dollars a peice a year to hunt the place and white trash bums living at the end of the lane


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I bought a beagle too this year got a tri colored male witha long line of hunting stock in em. He's 6months old and prefers the scent of Pheseant over rabbits. He will follow both with a passion. Cant wait to take him out tomorrow and just run him in the fields I hunt. 

Also, Im looking for another beagle, Blue Fawn female or a Lemon female out of hunting stock any help on locating one would be great. Ive looked on all the websites and havent found crap.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.domesticsale.com/Classifieds/search/blue-beagle-puppies-for-sale/


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone up for a road trip to Georgia???? found the lemon but no blue fawns


----------

